# Anyone Get Any Of This? (very angry email)



## hells_angels_y2k (Sep 24, 2003)

Ok. Does anyone get this... If I get too hungry, I get seriously bad tummy pain, like "can't walk straight" tummy pain. Then, when I finally do get to eat, the sensation of food in my tummy makes the original stomach pain even worse! It's so horrible and when I try to explain it to my parents they just give me that "your SUCH a hypochondriac" look which pisses me off SOO much!!







Also, to IBSisNOTaFUNthing, yes, I get the bursting of bubbles in my belly and also the big, long, loud, gurgling "grrrrrrr"owls too. The bloating is also a pain in the ass as I can't wear any tight clothing at college in the summer... Just look pregnant really.







Thirdly... There's that really annoying thing where I feel like I need to go and like something is gonna come out if I don't go, but when I try, nothing is there... This tends to come and go but when it comes, it stays with you for about 3 days and is a constant discomfort!!


----------



## iambalthazar (Mar 14, 2003)

The frustration of the people around me not "getting" IBS is very annoying. I think it makes me feel worse. But at least everyone HERE understands!


----------



## Sarah Akerman44445673 (Dec 21, 2003)

yup i gettit! if i dont eat every hour or so im sick. if i do eat, i either feel sick or am sick. not sure what thats all about! its like a no win situation! oh and THE PAIN gee ive never felt anything so bad. and no matter how many pain killers i take nothing seems to work. and stress makes it 10 times worse, whic doesnt help!xx


----------



## hells_angels_y2k (Sep 24, 2003)

I've always found it's not a pain killer type of pain... Just a kind of '







I wanna lie/sit down right now and if I don't I'm gonna mega snap at you!'


----------



## misssmaz (Dec 26, 2003)

wow its like i wrote it.if i go out to town and walk round the pain is bad if ate nothing or just ate something.i always feel the need to go but cant, i try several times a day and make sure where ever i go theres a toliet, thats if i get out which is rare now adays.the worse thing at the moment is the embarresment around my boyfriend althoguh he says not to be i get anxiety attacks and dont see him much. how do you guys cope around family?


----------



## hells_angels_y2k (Sep 24, 2003)

My family and friends and my boyfriend all know about my IBS and if it's particularly bad, I just tell them.







They all understand as long as I don't go into detail. It not a problem around them really.


----------



## kiely (Jan 4, 2004)

I used to get really embarrassd about showing anyone my bloated tummy or breaking wind around anyone, but i soon found out how understanding my boyfriend and friends are when i told them. I found that actually showing them my bloated tummy helped them understand. Although i hate having IBS, i find that i can laugh when i break wind infront of people now. If you can laugh at yourself it may reduce the embarrasment.


----------



## elvesrock (Nov 21, 2003)

omg i get the EXACT same "pain" it sounds like! whats your email ?


----------



## LCH (Jan 6, 2002)

Is this constant pain thing a new occurrence in your life?? If so, what's your stress level right now?


----------



## hells_angels_y2k (Sep 24, 2003)

Its not really a constant pain, but I get it every so often. It is new though, been getting it for a couple of years...My stress levels are incredibly high but i don't think this is to do with it, as I'm on Inderal to control my stress.


----------

